# Free IP with RamNode



## D. Strout (Mar 18, 2014)

I logged in to my RamNode client area today and while browsing around came upon this:



...Wow, free IP! Yes please! I imagine I'll have to pay to renew, so maybe this is like drug dealers handing out the first batch for free  Still, cool deal considering that RamNode usually charges a bit more than most ($1.50/mo) for IPs. Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## wcypierre (Mar 18, 2014)

It has been for quite a while though


----------



## Mun (Mar 18, 2014)

That was so a month ago.....


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 18, 2014)

That promo has been going on for a few weeks I think  But no, you won't have to pay for it later.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 18, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> That promo has been going on for a few weeks I think  But no, you won't have to pay for it later.


Cool, good to know. So what's to stop me from ordering two or three dozen per VPS? (I won't, but...) Also, while you're here, could you go ahead and assign me the _one_ IP I ordered?


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 18, 2014)

We verify each order manually. We're not handing out ridiculous numbers of IPs per person. Please shoot us a ticket and the person on duty right now will add the IP.


----------



## enkizu (Mar 18, 2014)

Here I thought IPv4 was running low


----------



## texteditor (Mar 18, 2014)

enkizu said:


> Here I thought IPv4 was running low


They are, which is why Nick is/should be be stretching to get as big an allocation as he can now so he can avoid getting stuck renting marked-up blacklisted IPs from IPCrossing in 5 years.


----------



## nunim (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this, just ordered additional IP's for some of my RamNodes.  +1 to Nick!


----------



## OSTKCabal (Mar 21, 2014)

Nick loves us 

Always loved RamNode's services anyhow, a free IPv4 doesn't hurt those feelings at all.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 21, 2014)

I checked yesterday and the free IP promotion has expired...oh well...


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry - had to stop it for now. Too much to keep up with.


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 26, 2014)

That was a great offer you guys were running!

but still, $1.50/IP isn't actually that bad. I've seen places charge upwards of $2/mo and as low as $0.50 so being somewhere in the middle is great.


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep an eye out - it may return!


----------

